
Ransomware Gang's Victim Cracks Their Server, Releases All Their Decryption Keys - dyslexit
https://www.zdnet.com/article/white-hat-hacks-muhstik-ransomware-gang-and-releases-decryption-keys/
======
throwawaycanada
Victory for the good guys! And also a pretty cool thing to pull off in
general.

------
p410n3
I find it odd that he put the decrypter on MEGA of all places, but whatever.
If it works it works

~~~
meowface
It was acquired illegally (though not immorally, IMO), so it's probably the
safest place to host it.

